# Why can our PMs get seen on google?



## MrEDuck (Jul 12, 2012)

I just googled my username and could see some of my PMs. I really would like to know why they're publicly visible.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 12, 2012)

Now hella people are about to google your user name and read all your pm's.
Smooth.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 12, 2012)

But good question none the less. Wtf RIU!


----------



## charface (Jul 12, 2012)

I`m soooooo glad I diddnt send dick pics to any dudes, lol
I typed in roll it up and then a username and sure as shit you can see it.
This is gonna get ugly fast I have a feeling. oh well its a good lesson about being extra carefull 
what you post online


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't really have any PMs I'm worried about, but I'm sure people on here do. I was once asked if I wanted drugs through PM and said no. This is a very bad situation.


----------



## lime73 (Jul 12, 2012)

nothing online is Private!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 12, 2012)

I think because you aren't seeing PMs. Your seeing conversations posted on your wall and on other's walls. Be careful what you say everybody, thanks for bringing this to everyone's attention mr educk.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw one thing that was a PM. Visitor messages don't concern me.

Yes but there are levels of effort involved with online privacy ranging from visible on google to well the NSA could probably track this if they really tried.


----------



## purklize (Jul 13, 2012)

Can you link us to the PM?


----------



## F A B (Jul 13, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> I saw one thing that was a PM. Visitor messages don't concern me.
> 
> Yes but there are levels of effort involved with online privacy ranging from visible on google to well the NSA could probably track this if they really tried.


i googled your name and all it shows is 2 vistitor messages 
i dont see any private ones


----------



## F A B (Jul 13, 2012)

purklize said:


> Can you link us to the PM?


http://www.google.com/#q=MrEDuck&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvnsfd&ei=rJIAUMTnEI3VrQGio4WdBw&start=0&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=3c054312d580f5fa&biw=1274&bih=626


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw it on my comp but not on my wife's. Still kinda weirding me out.


----------



## F A B (Jul 13, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> I saw it on my comp but not on my wife's. Still kinda weirding me out.


were u stoned that might explain it


----------



## Admin (Jul 14, 2012)

[h=3]2 Visitor Messages[/h]
is what it says those are messages that visitors leave you. For google to gain access to your private messages they would need your login and password. Visitor messages != Private messages


----------



## F A B (Jul 14, 2012)

admin said:


> *2 Visitor Messages*
> 
> 
> is what it says those are messages that visitors leave you. For google to gain access to your private messages they would need your login and password. Visitor messages != Private messages



he just had a stoner moment he knows now

btw i like your new hairdo


----------



## Admin (Jul 15, 2012)

lol thanks, i was testing avatar uploads in something we are launching soon. This one just seemed to stick


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

admin said:


> lol thanks, i was testing avatar uploads in something we are launching soon. This one just seemed to stick


it looks good on u


----------



## CPmass (Jul 23, 2012)

Speaking of PM's.. I can't find where it says how many posts we need in to be able to use the PM feature. 
Anyone know? 
I'm new and want to send a PM or two..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2012)

charface said:


> I`m soooooo glad I diddnt send dick pics to any dudes, lol
> I typed in roll it up and then a username and sure as shit you can see it.
> This is gonna get ugly fast I have a feeling. oh well its a good lesson about being extra carefull
> what you post online


i dont think i have answered any PM on this site, its strictly weed table entertainment to me, plus a small amount of back patting as i run journals


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 23, 2012)

Just googled mine shows everydamn thing activity, messages Is this gonna continue? IF so im outof here!!!


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jul 23, 2012)

That's pretty interesting. lol fuck.


----------

